# Rippled panel



## Buddi (Dec 18, 2011)

Recently baught a vw caddy from vw and it was sign written but when I look down the side I can see ripples on the side panel anything I can do u cant see it from looking direct but when you look down the side it's visible


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it the side panels.

The problem with side panels having ripples is caused by. Where the side panel is fitted it has sealer applied around the inner frame work, this actually can pull the panel in slighty in places where it's bonded causing the effect of it having ripples, there's no real solution to it. It's really where in hot weather the sealer expands slightly then when it cools it tends to pull the panel in with it. We do brand Mercedes sprinter vans where I work and there the same from the factory in places. :thumb:


----------



## Buddi (Dec 18, 2011)

Ahh thanks for the advice Yer it's on the side panel had a tap on the ripples and it seems as if there is a frame behind them it's not as if it's one ripple there's quite a few it's bugging me a bit lol anything I can do at all will try and get some pics up!


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

I was told (not tried it) you can heat and cut the sealer to stop the join with the side panel and they should pop out. Then reseal and should be ok...


----------



## Buddi (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like a good Idea gna take it to a body shop See what they say!


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

I'm afraid there's not much you can do with it, cutting the dealer and re sealing would be crazy because you will cause way more damage that you have now. These panels are bonded with a specific panel bond and it is around 2mm thick and around 25mm wide and they are a structural part of the van. In these modern vans the bonder has replaced the spot weld. It's not hot n cold temps that effect the bonder its the flex in the body of the van as all vehicles flex hence rally cars etc are seem welded to remove the flex.

Best thing I can suggest is get a picture up for us to see, im a panel beater painter to trade and Andy who replied first is a very well experienced paint with bodywork knowledge. Smart repair may be able to do some of it.

Hope that help mate :thumb:


----------

